# What have I done now :) Moulton horror..



## bonk man (25 Aug 2009)

just gone and sent my entry form in for the Welsh National 12 hour time trial next month......

My bike is an early Standard 4 speed..

Am I going to crack 200 miles? = 16.5 mph.. 

I have done 130 in 12 hours on it in an audax event that had off road, a mountain and too much beer involved.. I have drop bars on it plus a good crank set but otherwise it is as it came out of the skip 
My daughter has volunteered to help out so I don't plan on stopping unless I really need to. Last time I did a 12 hour my back seized up [ I was on a racing bike ] and I lost at least half an hour and did 216 miles. 
If anyone else fancies doing it you might get an entry if you contact the organiser today [ details on the CTT website ] ..... you know you want to..


----------



## palinurus (25 Aug 2009)

Good luck.

I haven't even done a 100 yet, but I expect I'll get the itch to attempt a 12 one day.

Excellent bike choice.


----------



## Will1985 (25 Aug 2009)

Good luck! I've just filled in an entry form for a 50....hopping on a fixed bike I won't have ridden for 8 weeks, plus riding a 25 the afternoon before.

Just need to plan for proper disc to arrive to make me nice and fast 

A 12hr sounds like a challenge for the Mouseketeers....shame they wouldn't be able to ride together


----------



## bonk man (4 Sep 2009)

Did a trial run last night, club 5.5 mile time trial 


well.... bit under geared so have dug out a smaller sprocket so I don't spin out at 23 mph. I averaged about 21 mph and it was windy so quite happy with that. 
The forecast is good for Sunday, what a relief.. .

I went and did a hill climb race on Tuesday and was last, apart from a couple of lads on mountain bikes, but I have the record for a Moulton in this event


----------



## bonk man (7 Sep 2009)

Bit gutted..... so close to 200 miles I could have chucked the bike and cracked the distance..... 199.321 miles.... 

It was fairly tough on the day, some stiff breezes to contend with, only one section of about 7 miles did it help the rest it was on the shoulder or face on and I was self supported, just left my supplies at a time keeper point and wasted a lot of time getting food a drinks sorted out. 

First 50 miles average was 19 mph and it was downhill [ metaphorically ] from there . Last 10 miles was quick but not enough. Pulled a muscle [ hip area ] after 70 miles so that was going into spasm occasionally. 

Enough excuses, there is always next year, some proper training and improve the bike [ take the rack off, lighter rims and hopefully a close ratio 4 speed ] and a support crew.. 
Anyone fancy giving it a go?


----------



## Crash (7 Sep 2009)

Congrats on an amazing effort

Anyone who even finishes a 12 has my total admiration.


----------



## arallsopp (7 Sep 2009)

Will1985 said:


> A 12hr sounds like a challenge for the Mouseketeers....shame they wouldn't be able to ride together



True enough. I had to ride my recent biggie alone. Mind you, there were 3 blokes on Moultons who came along, and at least one of them finished within time. 

To be fair, the one who finished had a vested interest in doing so. Went by name of Simon Moulton.


----------



## palinurus (7 Sep 2009)

Excellent work.

I like this part..



bonk man said:


> take the rack off..



I do like seeing racks and mudguards at time trials.


----------



## bonk man (7 Sep 2009)

palinurus said:


> Excellent work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trouble is they rattle so much it becomes annoying and distracting. The rack on mine is also noisy, spose I ought to tighten it up


----------



## cheadle hulme (7 Sep 2009)

So close! Fantastic acheivement nonetheless.


----------



## Crash (12 Sep 2009)

Just noticed everyone has been talking about you on 

http://www.timetriallingforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=36760&st=0

Bravo


----------



## bonk man (12 Sep 2009)

it remains to be seen if I make it into Cycling Weakly though

Anyone else fancy it next year, any silly bikes welcome, tried to get my Penny farthing mate to do it this year but he declined.....
I wonder why..

I am sure they wouldn't mind some unusual machines being used as long as the rider takes the thing seriously and not just a Sunday pootle for a laugh. 

Using a butchers bike wouldn't be in the spirit but 1930's racing machines and Bromptons fitted with tri bars would be ok. ... 

Just been servicing the Moulton for tomorrows club ride and the gear cable broke,,,,, lucky it didn't snap in the race, blimey that would have been bad


----------



## bonk man (13 Sep 2009)

check the pic out..... 

http://www.uksportpictures.com/photo3450143.html#photo


----------



## bonk man (27 Sep 2009)

I will go better next year, I have just acquired a medium ratio 4 speed Sturmey hub and I have hacked the rack off


----------



## Crash (28 Sep 2009)

Love your picture on the homepage 

Just wait and it will appear under the wca 12 title


----------



## bonk man (28 Sep 2009)

Crash said:


> Love your picture on the homepage
> 
> Just wait and it will appear under the wca 12 title




Which homepage?? Do you mean the uksportpictures one? ..Oh yeh I think they want me to buy a copy  they should pay me for looking so 'andsome at 6.30 in the morning


----------



## fossyant (28 Sep 2009)

Only just seen this - you'd never catch me doing a 12 hour...crikey...... I'd hide when one of my old club mates wanted support.....

WELL DONE........


----------



## bonk man (29 Sep 2009)

fossyant said:


> Only just seen this - you'd never catch me doing a 12 hour...crikey...... I'd hide when one of my old club mates wanted support.....
> 
> WELL DONE........



My mates all hid as well...... I must admit it is a bit of a chore helping at events but I still stand on grass verges marshalling races and even organise a local community time trial in the town centre, some one has to do it

There are quite a few in our club who do zilch to help, not even for our come and try it time trials where we need helpers.....  we should charge the lazy blighters extra membership fees if they don't occasionally help out.


----------



## dodgy (29 Sep 2009)

Epic ride, it's just so, errrr 'British' to do a 12h on a Moulton 
Seriously, brilliant, I am in awe!


----------



## bonk man (29 Sep 2009)

Its not as difficult it might look to be honest, I was only 17 miles off what I have done on a TCR with tri bars when I had support . A few more retro bikes at events would be nice, there were a couple of old steel machines at the Welsh 12. 

On a shorter event it would be difficult to do a 25 minute 10 on the Standard but over longer distances comfort is important and high top speed is not so vital , Moultons are great for obvious reasons but also some of the old steel racers are worth a look.

I had a 1940's racing machine that was great over long flat rides, no twitchy steering just a leisurely float. Currently I am looking out for a similar bike to restore, watching a Hudson [ clubman type thing by the look of it ] on fleabay at the moment that might fit the bill. I will have to sell some old stuff sometime to pay for it though, anyone want to buy a delivery bike?


----------

